# British Passport for Children



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

Apologies if this has already been asked somewhere before. I'm married to a Spanish wife (we married in 2004) and we have two children. I am British. Both children have Spanish passports, however we'd like them to also have British passports. 

I've been looking at the information on the UK embassy website and there is a note about dual nationality. Now I know Spain does not recognise dual nationality, whereas the UK does. I'd like my children to have British passports, but do not want for them to have to give up their Spanish Passports and ID cards. Has anyone been in this situation and can tell me whether Spain will actually revoke Spanish citizenship if the children get UK passports?

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a friend who is British by birth and is Spanish also with both passports and Spanish I.D. card.
My neighbour has both Venezuelan and Spanish documents
Another friend who is Spanish, has Spanish and Australian Passports.

If you apply for British passports for your children they will not have to relinquish their Spanish documents.

As far as the Spanish are concerned your children will always be Spanish, no revocation of citizenship.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I have a friend who is British by birth and is Spanish also with both passports and Spanish I.D. card.
> My neighbour has both Venezuelan and Spanish documents
> Another friend who is Spanish, has Spanish and Australian Passports.
> 
> ...


Great - thank you - that is reassuring to know!


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

If you apply for British citizenship (and passports) for your children, UK administration will not let anyone know about it so the Spanish authorities has no way of finding out. 
Been there done that (although not Spain but Slovakia).


----------

